# Buxom and Mini Kliche



## cooder (May 18, 2020)

Black Betty Boost/Buxom Boost. Nice versatile with the selectable tonestack and good output to drive the amp.


















Afterburner /Mini Kliche wired for true bypass (I know, sacrilege...) and relay bypass because I like it that way. I did resist doing any horsy or rainbow farts unicorn graphics.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 18, 2020)

Practically perfect!


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 18, 2020)

Love it! Don’t worry, I will pick up the slack with the unicorn fart graphics.


----------



## chongmagic (May 18, 2020)

Those look great!


----------



## steelplayer (May 18, 2020)

Great looking work!  Love the font choice.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 18, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## zgrav (May 18, 2020)

Great case designs!  Nice looking builds too!


----------



## Barry (May 19, 2020)

They look great, do you cut that acrylic yourself?


----------



## cooder (May 19, 2020)

Barry said:


> They look great, do you cut that acrylic yourself?


Sure thing. I got a bunch of lucky dip acrylic at an auction that will last me for awhile. But it's also not too expensive to get anyway.
Then I cut it a bit oversized, sand it down to size with a bench mounted belt sander and open the holes with a dremel.
I did an indepth tutorial on that on Madbean forum.


----------

